# Food at The Campbell Apartment, NYC?



## longwing (Mar 28, 2005)

Is there a food menu at The Campbell Apartment? What is the menu like? 

Thanks,

LW


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

LongWing:

I thought you were inviting us all over to a friend's place for dinner!

Until I used Google.com to find The Cambell Apartment website and they mention that there is a dress code, but no mention of a menu. Maybe it's just drinks!  ??


----------



## longwing (Mar 28, 2005)

Andy, Thanks for researching this. Everything I could find on the web is not too encouraging. I'll be getting to a hotel near there late on a Saturday night (late for me anyway) and thought I'd stop in for a drink and a bite. It seems that they must have some sort of bar menu, no? I guess I can always head down to the oyster bar after a drink, or two.

LW


----------



## maxnharry (Dec 3, 2004)

I only remember drinks there.


----------



## Karl89 (Feb 20, 2005)

LW,

I was there Thursday night and I seem to recall that finger foods were available - of course I was there around 7:00 PM and my evening didnt end until 4:30 AM so my memory may not be the most reliable.

And I will say that its not cheap - especially when you date guzzles champagne. But it is a nice place, just avoid any attempt by the staff to place you in the exterior bar/cafe where they check the coats.

Karl


----------



## longwing (Mar 28, 2005)

Karl,

I'll be drinking alone, so that's a plus, sort of. 

Thanks,

LW


----------

